
Resistance to last-resort antibiotic has now spread across globe - Filligree
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28633-resistance-to-last-resort-antibiotic-has-now-spread-across-globe/?try=2
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695170)

